# Some little Birds Pics for Maggie



## bouaboua (Aug 9, 2014)

I hope you like them Maggie:


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 9, 2014)

Few more....


----------



## Jtort (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not Maggie, but I like them  That's a cute little chair they're swinging on.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 18, 2014)

WOW!!! Your birds are beautiful


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 2, 2015)

They are lovely!!! I adore budgies. I'd like to have some again, but with 3 cats, it would not be fair to either the birds or the cats!


----------



## wellington (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, how many do you have? They are adorable.


----------



## pam (Jan 2, 2015)

So beautiful I love budgies


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 2, 2015)

They are so pretty! I think I would be an animal hoarder if I wasn't married!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes...they are very beautiful & so colorful


----------

